# What is the most irritating thing about the person above you.



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

The next person to post must say the most irritating thing about me. Then, someone will post the most irritating thing about that guy. And so on, and so forth.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Your grammar.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Your grammar.



The itchy crabs in your Pubis


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

Your overuse of the smile emotion.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> The next person to post must say the most irritating thing about me. Then, someone will post the most irritating thing about that guy. And so on, and so forth.


----------



## MyK (Sep 8, 2006)

where do I start??


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



Talks like he knows there isnt a god


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> where do I start??



Canadian


----------



## MyK (Sep 8, 2006)

chases Foreman all around the forum!


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> always ignores me!



Claiming to be a troll yet is complaining about trolling


----------



## MyK (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> Claiming to be a troll yet is complaining about trolling



cant understand 50% of his posts!


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> cant understand 50% of his posts!



That's not my fault


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's not my fault



Yeah...  Its them Edgemucation system -


----------



## MyK (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's not my fault



must be a cultural thing!


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's not my fault


typical ------


----------



## kcoleman (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's not my fault



Takes photo of his upper arm while he is spinning around in his computer chair.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> must be a cultural thing!



Youre just now realizing that?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Wants Foreman to adopt him.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Wants Foreman to adopt him.



No


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

He has a small penis.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He has a small penis.








I don't know wher to find her/him so I can fuck her/him


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 8, 2006)

hasn't rescued Shae yet.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Is not irritating.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> hasn't rescued Shae yet.




I don't even know where she is


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 8, 2006)

can't be solved


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Want to see her tits


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Wants to see his tits


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I don't even know where she is



in phoenix beingheld prisoner by her parents. ^ has no longterm memory cells


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> _*in phoenix beingheld prisoner by her parents*_. ^ has no longterm memory cells



How old is she??? -


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

Wears a helmet all the time.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> in phoenix beingheld prisoner by her parents. ^ has no longterm memory cells


I sent her a few E-mails and she didnt respond, not much a person can do if she dosent want help


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Wears a helmet all the time.


Is going to Hell and has no clue


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Is a fake ass back stabber.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Wears a helmet all the time.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

Doesn't shave


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

Sucked my cock so very nice...

Tounged my balls, not once, but twice


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Knows not how to charge a cell phone


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Knows not how to charge a cell phone



Knows not how to superimpose fakeass lettering in pics


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Makes me brush his back.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Drinks all the warm milk from the saucer.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have short fat Guatemalan women above and all of her 5 kids none above the age of 12 are atleast 200lbs. Oh, and they are all girls too. She works nights and leaves them alone to terrorize one another. I'm not really about getting someone's kid's taken away from them but it's getting close to that point with this lady.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I have short fat Guatemalan women above and all of her 5 kids none above the age of 12 are atleast 200lbs. Oh, and they are all girls too. She works nights and leaves them alone to terrorize one another. I'm not really about getting someone's kid's taken away from them but it's getting close to that point with this lady.



Knows not how to send them packing


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

stinky feet.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Usually posts pics of Orientals.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

I can see this thread is going to be golden.

Oh, and boilermaker always nicks my ballsack when he shaves it.  It's okay, I still love you.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I can see this thread is going to be golden.
> 
> Oh, and boilermaker always nicks my ballsack when he shaves it.  It's okay, I still love you.



What can I say?  The Schick Quattro wasn't designed for peach fuzz.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> What can I say?  The Schick Quattro wasn't designed for peach fuzz.



Haha!  Touche.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2006)

Hippie


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Anti-racist boy toy


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Makes posts just to make posts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Makes posts just to make posts.



Needs to wipe the Bovine perspiration from their upper lip area


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Needs to wipe the Bovine perspiration from their upper lip area



Lives right down the road and doesn't even visit my journal


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Makes posts just to make posts.



Made me Lmao


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Racist


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist



RACIST!


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

enemy of the white man


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> enemy of the white man



EMEMY of every race on the planet except his


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

Wants to be white


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

doesn't want to be anything


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

His boiler broke down, and he can't fix it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

I would hit it


----------



## Diablo1990 (Sep 9, 2006)

Unknown Gender


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

No avatar.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> His boiler broke down, and he can't fix it.




I'll just pay someone to fix it.  Got an itch your cat doesn't know how to scratch?


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Wants to be white



Thinks I want to be white when I really want to be nothing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Lives right down the road and doesn't even visit my journal



Doesn't know I live in Arizona


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

Is under the Federal witness protection plan. His new name is Pundarik Rudrakshas from New Delhi.
His favorite member is Cowpimp, no suprise there. Thank you come again.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Doesn't know I live in Arizona



Never says hello, never says goodbye.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Always walks around my place without clothes on, like he/she is all that. I get it you have a perfect body, you don't have to rub it in.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Everytime I see his name I think about cake.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

I like huge tits also


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Always walks around my place without clothes on, like he/she is all that. I get it you have a perfect body, you don't have to rub it in.



I'll let Mino answer that one.


^^^^^^^^^Everytime I see your name I think of nice boobs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Never says hello, never says goodbye.



"You had me at hello" - 




































... So "GOODBYE"

(I never got to workout with YM either... And he and I belong to the same gym)


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

A shame.  I'd like to see him doing +90# pullups for reps.


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> A shame. I'd like to see him doing +90# pullups for reps.


Whines about people not saying hello or goodby.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Total slave


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

Needs attention and some cuddling.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn boxin cat.


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn boxin cat.


Has a name like "Double D" and no cool avatar to support it.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Has a name like "Double D" and no cool avatar to support it.




Good point.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good point.



Compliments others remarks too often. Out of character for IM.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Lives in Oklahoma but can't recite the lyrics from the musical.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

BM-Far to kind, also outa character for IM.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2006)

always assumed they were male. now i'm wondering


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Won't let me see naked pics


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

To much of a naked avatar.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Is very, very gay


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesnt like to be told hes wrong. Although is wrong alot.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Says "true story" far too often.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wishes he was Myk


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Is very, very gay



Likes the fact he is very, very gay

and wishes more people were very, very gay


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Is a hippie pot head, who wants to have 12 kids


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

"True Story"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Is a hippie pot head, who wants to have 12 kids



Can I blow bong exhale in their faces like my buddy used to do to his chirpy parrot?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Is a hippie pot head, who wants to have 12 kids



Profiles people based on the length of their hair.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

That is one annoying cow.....along with an annoying handle. Come on be more creative.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Has nice tits but needs a hard spanking


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>



won't post nude pictures!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Is a copy cat...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Is a copy cat...



Is not observant enough to notice that we posted at almost the exact same time.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wishes he was Myk



there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Is not observant enough to notice that we posted at almost the exact same time.



Huh.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> there is nothing wrong with that!



Wishes he was Maniclion


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wishes he was Maniclion



smokes!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wishes he was Maniclion



Made me look stupid when I just realized what he meant by his insult.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Made me look stupid when I just realized what he meant by his insult.


 Makes fun of my music selection.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Racist


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Made me look stupid when I just realized what he meant by his insult.


Anti Semite


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Makes fun of my music selection.



Listens to ghey songs about detachable penises.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> smokes!


Huge fag


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Makes fun of my music selection.



Has the nicest set of avatar tits ever


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Huge fag



Has red arm pit hair.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Anti Semite



Socialist!


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Socialist!


In a  deep homosexual panic


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist


You were supposed to say something negative.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You were supposed to say something negative.


Not as racisist as I


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not as racisist as I


Okay, now that hurt.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Foremanrules said:
			
		

> In a deep homosexual panic


Wished I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a 8inch Jewish cock.


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wished I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a 8inch Jewish cock.


Just made no sense at all


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wished I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a 8inch Jewish cock.



Wow


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Just made no sense at all



Is making me explain this to him:

Foreman wishes I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a 8inch Jewish cock.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wished I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a *8inch Jewish cock*.


No such thing


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Is making me explain this to him:
> 
> Foreman wishes I was gay, so he would know the joy of being pounded in the ass by a 8inch Jewish cock.


Yea, everybody knows that but your post was made under DOMS.  That's what made no sense.  Sheesh


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Yea, everybody knows that but your post was made under DOMS.  That's what made no sense.  Sheesh



Lawl, I smoked a lot of pot today, sorry.
Carry on.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Yea, everybody knows that but your post was made under DOMS.  That's what made no sense.  Sheesh



Wishes his dog was as cool as mine.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I smoked a lot of pot today, sorry.
> Carry on.



Smokes.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Smokes.



copy cat!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

The hypocritical "anti-troll"


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

wishes he was me!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

He sings Wham songs in the shower and expects me to sit on the toilet and listen.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Likes to have his women piss on him


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Likes to have his women piss on him



Likes to have men that walk little dogs piss on him...
... And then the dogs


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

likes to be shit on!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> likes to be shit on!



Likes not to be shit on...

(thus explaining the unemployment)


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Likes not to be shit on...
> 
> (thus explaining the unemployment)



I was offered a job last week in sudbury!!  


not a chance!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

Likes to steal Foremans Gifs and Pics.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Shaves her bush

Bad kitty!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

Uses my shaved bush hair as a toupee, and happens to like the smell of fish.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

That is so hot


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Uses my shaved bush hair as a toupee, and happens to like the smell of fish.



whats not annoying about him/her????


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

whats not annoying about him/her????


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Does too many bodyweight exercises.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 11, 2006)

takes it in the ass


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 11, 2006)

grammer nazi,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> grammer nazi,,,,,,,,,,



He probably talks jiberish like Steve Irwin.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wishes he was Maniclion


has some 'splainin to do...


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

MyK said:


> I was offered a job last week in sudbury!!
> 
> 
> not a chance!



Sudbury, MA?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sudbury, MA?


Needs a geography lesson or at least learn how to google better.


----------



## MyK (Sep 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sudbury, MA?



ontario, its a mining city with very little near it! I wouldnt fit in!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2006)

MyK said:


> ontario, its a mining city with very little near it! I wouldnt fit in!



Thats what she said!!! -


----------



## MyK (Sep 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Thats what she said!!! -



  .......................................


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 11, 2006)

maniclion said:


> has some 'splainin to do...



Wishes he was Kenwood.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wishes he was Kenwood.


Wishes he was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_iconic_drinkers:nanner:


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Wishes he was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_iconic_drinkers:nanner:


Lives in paradise while I'm stuck here in the midwest.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2006)

Is so damn witty.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

It's bass you retard!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> It's bass you retard!



His fetish with large felines'.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> It's bass you retard!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



that he's alive.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> that he's alive.


Probably from Tacony and says yous guys all the time...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

that i'm not his neighbor.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

Total Tease


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

Total Tease


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Won't admit her true feelings because of social constraints...


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

lawl


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 12, 2006)

looks too much like pussy


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Won't admit her true feelings because of social constraints...



lol. enlighten me.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> lol. enlighten me.



Your land lord doesn't allow cats.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Your land lord doesn't allow cats.



Is deathly afraid of medicine balls.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Proclaims my deepest fears and anxieties about workout equipment to the world.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

Sloppy kisser


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Proclaims my deepest fears and anxieties about workout equipment to the world.



doesnt like a hair cut!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Your land lord doesn't allow cats.



how'd you know about that


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> how'd you know about that



Cosmic relaying.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> doesnt like a hair cut!



I'll never go to Kiki Clipz again! Eduardo will never have my business again! I said again twice!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2006)

isn't really a cat or has fake pics in his gallery


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Oct 4, 2006)

fufu said:


>



Lame as fuck


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

god hand said:


> Lame as fuck



Lame ass fuck...
















..or so i heard.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2006)

_Thread closed because I am not irritating in any way so any further post in this thread is not possible.

_


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

your post just irritated me.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

asks the dumbest questions!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

doesnt wax his ass


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

gives the dumbest answers



edit: for myk...kenwood beat me


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

So slow, that ice ages pass more swiftly.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2006)

goob said:


> So slow, that ice ages pass more swiftly.


Just saved $100 on his car insurance


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

in denial of his sexual identity


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Just saved $100 on his car insurance



walks like a fag and sounds like a person on helium(sp?)


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreman: Works in an insurance call centre.

Kenwood: Is more intelligent.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood said:


> walks like a fag and sounds like a person on helium(sp?)



mispell words purposely to get attention


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

pedantic.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> gives the dumbest answers
> 
> 
> 
> edit: for myk...kenwood beat me



gets 100% in all math and science classes but fails english and art, also has a supped up 96 civic with fart can and NOS!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

goob said:


> pedantic.




Very sexy


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> gets 100% in all math and science classes but fails english and art, also has a supped up 96 civic with fart can and NOS!



true story.


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

Fletch:Good at reading between the lines....


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Very sexy



Extremely gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Extremely gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!



Still don't know who he is.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Extremely gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!



Isn't very nice


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Still don't know who he is.



has a ghey avatar.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

Plays the violin or piano on the level of a concert performer


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> Plays the violin or piano on the level of a concert performer



has DID.



(dissociative identity disorder)


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> has DID.
> 
> 
> 
> (dissociative identity disorder)



owns, has a relative who owns, or knows someone who owns a convenience store!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> Plays the violin or piano on the level of a concert performer



Is 2 steps ahead of YOU!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

doesn't know the difference between a Korean and a Vietnamese


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

Scored a perfect 1600 on the SAT


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> *pwned*, has a relative who *pwned*, or knows someone who *pwned* a convenience store!


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

gets drunk and starts gay threads about loving everyone!


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

Talented at describing BigDyl....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


>





Can't spell pwned right the first time.


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

Is more drunk than me.......


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> gets drunk and starts gay threads about loving everyone!





Thinks he's Hugh friggin Hefner


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 4, 2006)

goob said:


> Is more drunk than me.......





Has a crush on me


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Has a crush on me



Deluded wishful thinker.











Phew...don't think he noticed......


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> gets drunk and starts gay threads about loving everyone!



lol

is annoyingly funny.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

gotta have fish sauce with every meal


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> doesn't know the difference between a Korean and a Vietnamese



Doesn't know who is in my avatar.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Doesn't know who is in my avatar.


Hits his head on a bat...repeatedly.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

thinks his avatar is amazing, when it is only mildly good!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> thinks his avatar is amazing, when it is only mildly good!



has a picture of a tranny / cross dresser in his/her gallery


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> has a picture of a tranny / cross dresser in his/her gallery



so do you!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

ahem you can actually tell that I am a guy and is that you in the picture?  If it is sorry that I offended you lol


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Doesn't know who is in my avatar.



don't care really. 

gay pose.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> gotta have fish sauce with every meal



 


your well rounded.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your well rounded.



racist!!


no making fun of my eyes!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> ahem you can actually tell that I am a guy and is that you in the picture?  If it is sorry that I offended you lol



Doesnt workout


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

god hand said:


> Doesnt workout



well, you can definately tell that from his pics!!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

You can't fucking tell that


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> You can't fucking tell that


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> You can't fucking tell that



is one fugly mother fuker.


----------

